# 2cool!



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*This is a beautiful photo of a giant flag inArizona. *

*The photo is authentic and un-retouched. *

*The picture was taken on regular Kodak 35 mm film. *

*The person who took the picture couldn't believe the image created by the sun's rays. *

*Tight lines, guy*


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

very 2Cool


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

OH what a glorious picture. Thank you Lord, YOU shine so bright in our lives. Maybe thats how our hearts look when we are believers? Praise the Lord. That IS AWESOME.

That makes a statement


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

*http://www.snopes.com/photos/patriotic/azflag.asp*

"AMAZING as well as AWESOME

Take a look at this picture. It's awesome!!! This picture was taken in Yuma, AZ on 9-11-2002. The flag was located at Fry's Shopping Center on the corner of 24th and 4th Avenue. Seller's cranes were holding it up and people were stopping all day taking pictures. The photographer didn't even realize at the time this was taken, what would show up in the picture.

Goes to show: Persons may try to get God out of the government, but He will still shine through."

It is a message to those who believe and it has been given to those who would ask.


----------

